# Ferret midwifery



## RaposadeGengibre (22 March 2014)

We have a couple of ferrets born last year. Hob has grown an impressive set of balls and there was a lot of humping. I have no idea if jill is in season (and how it looks like) or he is just feeling horny.
They are suppose to be OHs working ferrets (and jill did work) and he suppose to be looking after them and all but as usual... 
Anyway, whats the basic rules of being ferret midwife? Separate hob, give plenty of water to new mum? 

Any advice is welcome as I know absolutely nothing about them.


----------



## debsandpets (22 March 2014)

You will know if the Jill is in season as her lady bits will be exceptionally swollen up (outside of the body).
Ferrets dont generally do well if you interfere when they have had babies and they say that you shouldn't touch handle or move the mum and babies for about 2 weeks after birth or she may eat the litter.
Seperate the hob from her and feed real high protein foods, rabbits, pigeon chicken etc and her usual food too.
Clean her out before the birth but then not until the kits are out and about from the nest again to avoid her killing the babies.

Hope that helps


----------



## RaposadeGengibre (22 March 2014)

Thanks!
I would say she is in season now, I moved them to a run to clean theirs hutch and her parts sort of "landed" in my hand making me having a good look. But how long I havent got a clue, they arent  handled much during a week.
Whats happening when jill is getting pregnant? I mean first signs. Is there a chance to "calculate" approx. due date to prepare hutch?
Sorry for probably daft questions but they are the first ferrets I have seen in my life never mind keeping


----------



## debsandpets (23 March 2014)

On the length of gestation etc I couldn't tell you as I kept a vasectomised hob with my girls and by mating them the hobs bring the jills out of season so no unplanned babies.
The best thing would be to get the hob vasectomised at the vets and then there will be no further problems and litters. They can get nasty sores on their backs as the hobs can be fairly aggressive during mating too, so keep an eye out.
If the Jill is pregnant, apart from the obv signs once you can start seeing the Jill's nipples fairly pronounced and she is doing nesting behaviour more than normal she would be imminent on labour I would have thought.

Google is my friend ....... Lol
Gestation is on average 42 days (6weeks) and litters of upto 12 kits


----------



## sprytzer (23 March 2014)

If she is in kit then you need to remove the hob to another cage, make sure you give mum plenty of fresh meat but also that she has access to a dry good quality ferret kibble 24/7.
Please dont use straw/hay for her bed as the kits can get tangled and easily lost in it, your best bet is a nice soft fleece cut into inch squares for her and babies bedding and dont touch her at all other than to replace uneaten meat for fresh meat.
The most important thing is peace and quiet for her and her babies.


----------

